# toddler has sore penis, I just noticed pus



## Kimmy (Feb 5, 2004)

Once again we are having problems with our 2 1/2 year olds penis/foreskin.

In the past, the opening of his foreskin is very small, urine comes out in a very thin stream and his foreskin balloons up quite a lot.

Our homeopathic DR has advised us to pull his foreskin back a very little bit when he is soaking in a bath, in fact DS does it himself (only he will know when it's enough) and it has seemed to help.

We do not retract his foreskin fully, just stretch it a tiny bit at the very end.

But lately he cries in pain after weeing and I have been encouraging him to wee under running water (seems to help).

His wee is very strong smelling, not a nice healthy normal smell.

I just noticed a thread of pus coming out, and wiped it, it's definitely pus. All the signs are there for an infection...

I can't get to see a decent DR untill 9am tomorrow but would like to do whatever I can to help tonight.

Tea Tree drops in his bath, salt, what else can you suggest??

Kimmy


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Ballooning is totally normal, part of the seperation of foreskin and glans. Obviously his foreskin is starting to seperate and pus might be just the dead skincells coming out.

If he has pee infection(smell indicates that) that has nothing to do with foreskin, Just make sure that if doctor takes pee example that he won't retract foreskin, tearing will happen and then your poor baby will really be in pain.

Do you have any painkillers for him so he would get sleep before you go to doctor?


----------



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

Kimmy - Is there a chance he could have an UTI? Lots and lots of fluids. Water mostly especally if his pee is "off".


----------



## kldliam (Jan 7, 2006)

He may need an antibiotic. Perhaps the stretching he is doing to himself caused a small laseration and maybe that got infected from the urine? Would a UTI have puss?









Please let us know what the MD says...hopefully it's not circ advice. I hope the little one feels better real soon.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Maybe his separation is starting, that is what it sounds like from the balooning. I had a friend who was all freaked out when she saw this whiteish stuff on her son's foreskin one day....well, it turned out it was a smegma pearl (he too had been separating LOL). Sometimes when the separation occurs it can be a little sore initially.

Hope you've got a foreskin friendly/knowledgable physician!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The ballooning is 100% normal and shouldnt be cause for any concern. I highly recommend that you stop having him stretch in the tub it just isnt needed and could very well be the reason he is having trouble now. As long as pee comes out there is no issue even if it is a pretty thin stream with major ballooning that is a normal part of the seperation process. Doing the stretching could be causing micro tears that let bacteria enter causing infection. The normal intact penis is self cleaning and developes as it should as long as it is left alone.

http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/

Quote:

Ballooning
There is a phase of development during which some boys may experience "ballooning." Ballooning is the inflation of the prepuce during urination by the pressure of urine inside. This can occur if the inner layer of the prepuce is separating or has separated from the glans, which typically happens around three years of age, before the prepuce has become fully retractable. Ballooning is an indication that the normal separation of the foreskin from the glans penis has occurred. Ballooning is a transient condition that goes away as the prepuce continues its natural growth and development and the opening at the tip further enlarges. Babu et al. report that ballooning does not interfere with voiding.19 Ballooning is not injurious, and it is not a cause for concern. Ballooning is not an indication for circumcision.
The pain he is having during urination could be were the pee is touching the newly seperated foreskin causing a burning. Since you think it is pus then have then do a swab of the very tip of the foreskin with NO retraction any pathogin that is present inside will be on the very tip as well.

I would also suggest a urine test to see if there is a UTI but do not allow retraction by anyone to get the sample even if they need to do a cath. Retracting him now with possible infection present could cause more major issues. I cannot stress enough the danger of forced retraction.

I know the homeopathic dr told you to just gently do it but that is just wrong advise. That is like having a little girl gently stretch open her vagina, truly. It just is not needed. If when he is in his teens and is still having tight foreskin issues then is the time to worry about stretching not before. Until the hormones of puberty kick in there is no need to worry about a tight foreskin unless of course he cant pee at all.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

: I come to answer these but y'all always have it covered already!







Melissa, this one is your specialty.

OP, please cease the stretching. I agree, it sounds like he has a UTI, hence the stinky pee. It is likely that bacteria has made its way into his urinary tract, possibly bc of tears due to the stretching.


----------



## Kimmy (Feb 5, 2004)

ARRGH
I just typed a long message and my computer shat itself. Damm the new firewall/spyware/spam program !!

Anyway to start again, I wanted to clarify something about his urine. The stream of wee doesn't smell, the wee that stays in the foreskin gets cloudy, his penis stinks, his undies stink, even his jeans stink.
This can't be normal, it is really smelly ??????

We had intially tested for infection in urine - Doc wants to clear up local infection inside foreskin and see how it goes after treatment. forgive my laymans explanation of the following DRs opinion..... Urine staying inside foreskin is getting mucky because some glands inside foreskin are not getting cleansed by passing urine and are (infected?) .

I really don't know what else to do but follow his advice on this one and apply the ointment (kenacomb) to fix it. And then leave the poor kids dick alone.

I was extremely surprised when he told me to fully retract DS's foreskin so I told him we wouldn't be doing that what else can you suggest... I did not expect to hear it from this Homepathic GP.

We have stopped any pulling back of his foreskin except to apply the cream and can't wait untill the only one prodding, pulling and touching his penis is the proud owner himself.

Thank you, Kim


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kimmy*
ARRGH
I was extremely surprised when he told me to fully retract DS's foreskin so I told him we wouldn't be doing that what else can you suggest... I did not expect to hear it from this Homepathic GP.


Sigh. Yet another doctor who could use some education. Maybe you should print out AAP's statement about care of intact penis?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Does he take showers or baths?? I know seems like a silly ? but if he is just showering most of the time then the water cant get in there any at all and help wash things out. If he is taking baths then a really vigours swishing around should do the trick. It could be that the smell is a slight infection not sure about that.







:

Another thought since he is 2.5yo he may be having little accedents were he pees a bit in his undies before he can make it to the potty. In that case time will be the cure. I know my dd has little leaks on occasion and I can smell the urine on her. As she is getting older the issue is resolving.


----------



## Kimmy (Feb 5, 2004)

Just a little note to let you know the cream is working, no pain since the first application. Thank goodness for something.

A little urine is still getting caught/staying in the foreskin but doesn't seem to be as smelly or cloudy. Hopefully it was just a local infection.

Cheers, Kim


----------

